# Happy Third Birthday Great White!!!



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

when the sun goes far south in the sky in the wintertime, it shines through the beveled glass of the front doors and splits into beautiful colors of the rainbow. we caught it at just the right time for a birthday picture. so here's my rainbow warrior, just about all grown up...

Shangri-la's Great White Caesar, a/k/a The C-Monster, or just plain "C". I love you bud!










"C" was rescued from the urgent section of this board when he was 4 months old. rescue dogs are just the best!!!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday Caesar!

That is a fantastic photo!


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Caesar. Beautiful photo!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

:birthday:


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday C! He's very handsome.


----------

